

How Rackspace Supports Code For America Fellows - grimey27
http://www.rackspace.com/blog/how-rackspace-supports-code-for-america-fellows/

======
jnoller
This is a great opportunity for Rackers to give back, and an excellent
organization to partner with. We're looking forward to rolling this same
support system to other organization like Code For America and mentorship
groups.

------
patrickdeuley
Woohoo!

